# Dipping a Toe



## per se (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello. I am delighted to have found this forum and hope to have something of value to contribute. I am a lawyer turned freelance copy editor and aspiring writer; that is, I aspire to one day begin putting down on paper some of the story ideas that have been bouncing around the inside of my brain for some years now. In my opinion, one of the great joys in life is to read stories written well; I look forward to exploring some of the work crafted by the members here. Thank you for welcoming me into your community.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 22, 2016)

per se said:


> Hello. I am delighted to have found this forum and hope to have something of value to contribute. I am a lawyer turned freelance copy editor and aspiring writer; that is, I aspire to one day begin putting down on paper some of the story ideas that have been bouncing around the inside of my brain for some years now. In my opinion, one of the great joys in life is to read stories written well; I look forward to exploring some of the work crafted by the members here. Thank you for welcoming me into your community.





Nice to meet you, per se... Sounds like you will have a lot to contribute to WF... and that is a fabulous thing... and hopefully you will find that WF has much to offer the aspiring writer... I love what you said about the joy of reading a well written book, I think that may well be the motivation for a lot of aspiring writers... the love of reading a wonderful book, that has the power to take you away from the mundane world, and drop you some place unexpected... Anyway, I am so glad you are here! Explore and make yourself at home, read, critique, and check out our writing challenges. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask a Mentor for help, Mentors are us purple people... hahaa... My name is Julia, and I haunt the fabulous poetry thread...


----------



## albertjacc (Aug 22, 2016)

A lawyer huh...i once knew a lawyer in Dallas,smart fellow.Though not so smart to keep his mouth shut and head intact.I blew his goddamn brains out...You should be alert kid...or you might end up same as he did.(I am just impersonating a deranged fellow,welcome here man)


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 22, 2016)

albertjacc said:


> A lawyer huh...i once knew a lawyer in Dallas,smart fellow.Though not so smart to keep his mouth shut and head intact.I blew his goddamn brains out...You should be alert kid...or you might end up same as he did.(I am just impersonating a deranged fellow,welcome here man)





:shock:...........   :nevreness::nevreness:......hahaaa.... we want per se to feel welcome, not terrorized .... lol....  see, per se, we are a nutty fun lovvin, writin bunch ...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 22, 2016)

Welcome!

Once you possess ten valid posts you can edit   your  profile picture and post your work up for critique. We also  have some Writing Contests  and a Mentor Directory on here. They're always worth a look!

Cheers!


----------



## bdcharles (Aug 23, 2016)

Welcome on board!


----------



## jenthepen (Aug 23, 2016)

Welcome per se. I'm looking forward to meeting you on the forums. 

jen


----------



## per se (Aug 24, 2016)

albertjacc said:


> A lawyer huh...i once knew a lawyer in Dallas,smart fellow.Though not so smart to keep his mouth shut and head intact.I blew his goddamn brains out...You should be alert kid...or you might end up same as he did.(I am just impersonating a deranged fellow,welcome here man)



Uh . . . thanks? I think? Funny thing about lawyers, you never stop being one. Even though I'm no longer practicing, I can't seem to stop self-identifying as one, probably to my detriment. I'll be sure to keep my head down. ;-)


----------



## PiP (Aug 24, 2016)

per se;2027598 In my opinion said:
			
		

> Hi per se, welcome to our creative community! I've just noticed you are a FoWF, thank you for your support  As a FoWF you can forgo the ten post rule and post your work to the creative boards immediately.
> 
> Any questions, please do not hesitate to ask.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aquilo (Aug 28, 2016)

Oooh, copy editor! Do you copy edit legal documents (as you've moved from lawyer into that line of business)? Or have you had a complete change and you copy edit fiction?


----------



## H.Brown (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello and welcome, what made you change from lawyer to copy writer? Looking forward to seeing you around the forums.


----------



## per se (Aug 31, 2016)

Aquilo, I copyedit both fiction and legal works, as well as historical accounts. Books, articles, short stories, what have you---all are welcome. I like variety in my work and hope to have the opportunity to edit different genres.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## per se (Aug 31, 2016)

H.Brown, in short, I hated litigation. I found more and more I took solace from my stressful work life in reading fiction. As it is for many, reading was my preferred means of escape from the dullness of everyday life. Then I began to notice that more and more of those books I picked up had a surfeit of grammatical and spelling errors. Somehow I got it into my head that I could do something I actually liked for a living, rather than making myself miserable for a paycheck. So I jumped off the (metaphorical) cliff. I'm hoping there's something bouncy at the bottom, or at least something soft.


----------



## Pippin65 (Sep 19, 2016)

albertjacc said:


> A lawyer huh...i once knew a lawyer in Dallas,smart fellow.Though not so smart to keep his mouth shut and head intact.I blew his goddamn brains out...You should be alert kid...or you might end up same as he did.(I am just impersonating a deranged fellow,welcome here man)



 Whoa.  Had me for a minute there.


----------

